# Clearance Aisle Pays Off



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

YOU CAN ALWAYS DEPEND ON THE WEATHER MAN FOR ACCURATE WEATHER REPORTS, LOOKED NICE OUT THERE, BETTER VIEW THAN MY OFFICE VIEW


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Any theories?


Yes


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I have one too, maybe several the more I think about it.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Theory 1

Do the Vulcan mind meld to find out what the fish are thinking.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > Any theories?
> 
> 
> Yes


Have another beer... ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Who is that handsome devil? 

In line with that theory, make it a Bud Light.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> > > Any theories?
> >
> >
> > Yes
> ...



Is that a Zima? ;D

Nice outing..!


----------

